# Looking for female rats x



## Cherene (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi ,

Just had to put my rat down the other day as she was very poorly and my other rat is feeling rather lonely without her 

So if there are any female rats needed to be rehomed i would love to take them on . I would prefer an older rat if anyone has one about 2 years old ? 

I live in london


cherene


----------



## tagalong (Jan 28, 2010)

try looking at rehoming on Fancy rats forum or there is a rescue in E7 run by Mimi Spence her details will be on there too.
Fancy Rats • Index page
2 is pretty old though for a doe most only get to about 30 months -


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

tagalong said:


> 2 is pretty old though for a doe most only get to about 30 months -


Average age in the UK is 22 months...


----------



## tagalong (Jan 28, 2010)

spoiled_rat said:


> Average age in the UK is 22 months...


oh dear that's just cheered me up -I'm sure that's less than it used to be ?-I've had does live to well over 22 months (OK some didn't but the majority have )


----------



## Cherene (Nov 4, 2008)

Ok thanx for your posts! .. 

My rat is 26 months.. I didnt no the average was about 30 :/ 
I just looking for an older rat that needs a home and i can look after it with my girly for the last part of its life .

So do male rats live longer than tthe girls then ?


----------



## HNPAWS (Jan 7, 2010)

I don't think male rats live any longer than female rats, it all depends on the individual rat.
We have 2 female rats looking for a new home at the moment but they are only 8 months old so is that too young for you?


----------



## Jonansi (Nov 20, 2009)

My neice's female rat lived til she was 47 months old. She had to be put to sleep at that age because she had an inoperable malignant tumour.


----------



## Jonansi (Nov 20, 2009)

And my two girl ratties are 26 months at the mo and still going strong without any problems (touch wood).


----------



## Cherene (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanx for your replies!

My rat has had 3 lumps... 2 operations and is 26 months old and still going strong  hopefully 

She just a bit confused half the time and cant see very well and she runs into things alot.. this is why i kinda need an older rat, not too active and just wants to chill like my rat now! or am i totally wrong ?

With your 8 month old rats, can u just tell me a little bit about them?

Im not too sure how to put rats together or how my rat will react to younger rats, or if she will be comfortable as she cant see very well and the cage is very much suited to that.


----------



## HNPAWS (Jan 7, 2010)

She sounds like a real sweetheart, bless her.
The 2 girls that we have are very shy and laid back girls. 
They mostly sleep all day but they had not been handled much before coming to us and so are still learning to trust people. They never had any toys or anything before so don't really play very much as they aren't sure how to. They are getting used to being handled but one of them is still more nervous than the other. They both get on well with other rats.
Whether or not they will stay quiet and laid back or become more active the more confident they get I couldn't tell you.
They aren't actually available for adoption until the 10th of May but can be reserved.


----------



## Jonansi (Nov 20, 2009)

I put my daughters male rat (who is 2 years old and isn't well because he has an in-operable lump on his face) with 2 five month old boy brothers together in a cage on Monday in the hope that they would be good company for each other. I was surprised cos the two young brothers had a fight and one attacked the other and drew blood! I had to take him out immediately but the injured young boy now lives in with the older rat and they're great friends. I think I may have to get the feisty young boy neutered.
Saying that, when my daughters friend brought her young female rats over for a sleep over they got on well with my two older female rats and there were no fights even though they were in and out of each others cages. I think girls are not as territorial as boys.


----------



## Cherene (Nov 4, 2008)

Ok i am interested in the girls, they sound lovely. Can i reserve those 2 for now and i can definately get back to u within a couple of days if i am certain i can take them on. 
Just need to get a few things sorted with my current rat,cage and bit and pieces first.


In my cage at the moment i have few toys, ropes and hammocks in there - do you think they will be ok with all this stuff? I dont want to scare the poor things. Do you have any pictures or just some details names coulour etc and of course are they healthy girls! 
Also how do you go about traveling with the rats or if you would like them to get picked up?

Thank you


----------



## HNPAWS (Jan 7, 2010)

No problem, we can reserve them for you.
There are some pictures of them here: Rats 5 mostly of Daisy as Delilah is more shy at the moment, though they do love a good run around outside the cage.
The toys, hammocks and ropes will be fine, I am sure they will love them all once they get used to it. They do have a hammock at the moment which they like to sit in to observe everything.
If you could email us at [email protected] we will be able to give more information and ask a few questions if that is ok.


----------



## Cherene (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi i hope u got my email ok ?

Just incase u didnt my email adress is [email protected]

And yes im interested in taking those lovely rats from you


----------



## HNPAWS (Jan 7, 2010)

Hi, 
I have replied to your email - hope you get it!


----------

